# Hello



## jgodel77 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello everyone, my name's Joey and I joined this forum to meet other cat lovers and hopefully get answers to alot of questions that I might have. I recently lost my Sphynx baby a few months back and am considering getting another cat later on in the year. I mainly joined the forum to see if there was any information on specific breeds. I am struggling between choosing an Oriental, a Siamese, a Devon Rex or a Cornish Rex. I know I want one of those but I'm not sure which one yet, I've never owned a Cornish Rex, a Devon Rex or an Oriental so I'm not sure about their temperaments. I used to have a wedge-head Siamese at one time and he was by far one of the sweetest cats I ever had. So I know that if I go with a Siamese I'm guaranteed a very sweet cat. Yet I cant help to feel like I might want something else, maybe something a bit different? Any suggestions?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

jgodel77 said:


> So I know that if I go with a Siamese I'm guaranteed a very sweet cat.


Nothing is guaranteed with cats, every one has their own personality. You should do a search for "siamese" in the behavior forum and see what fun threads pop up. :grin:


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Talk to the breeders, they'll know the personality and temperaments of their cats. I know all my cats and kittens bred meet the standard breed description.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I love Siamese cats, want to own one someday, it's my dream cat  I know someone who has 3 Siamese cats and if you've had one before, I guess you know how vocal they are. When this girls 3 cats are all mewing at the same time, it is SO loud, but I find it hysterical and it doesn't bother me. I have an all black cat that acts just like a Siamese cat, he is very, very loud and whiny. I think he would drive some people crazy, and I think Siamese cats would drive some people crazy with how loud they are, but it doesn't bother me. I find them fascinating. I don't know anything at all about the different types that you listed, but I am very anxious to see what you get


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Joey, I'm sorry for your recent loss of your little friend.

There are some cat breeders and former breeders on the forum membership (like Spotty Cats) who can give good information regarding breeds and breed characteristics.

I would also like to put in a brief plug for shelter cats. You get to interact with them in advance so you have an idea of personality (but like Marie73 said, there are no guarantees). When touring shelters and interacting with cats there, you will see many combinations of characteristics and dispositions, some very closely resembling specific breeds. Shelter cats are usually less expensive. And best of all, the cat gets to have a say in the selection process.

That was just my $0.02.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

THis is why as much as I want an adorable ragdoll or fluffy himalayan, I probably couldn't do it.....pick one over a shelter cat. I never get a chance to go look at a shelter though......these cats keep finding me!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

There's a big difference between Cornish Rex and Devon Rex in personality and looks....the Devons have that pixie-look to their faces, whereas the Cornish head is more like the Orientals and Siamese. My Devon Rex breeder was a former Cornish Rex breeder, but she found them too active, and "off the wall", and switched to breeding Devons, which are active, curious, loving, but because of British Shorthair used in their breeding background, gives them a more quiet and calm personality than a Cornish Rex. From my observation Siamese are more talkative and a little more active than Devons, and but not as much as a Cornish Rex.


----------

